# Don’t Forget To Be Excited - Baling Hay



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Sometimes we get (rightfully so) all stressed during harvest and forget what it is to be excited like a kid.

This video is not mine, but is a boy and his elders baling hay for the first time. His excitement and composure is just great IMHO, in spite of their baler issues.

Enjoy!


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

I got anxiety just watching that. Running the baler under speed, all that hay piling up, and then the knotters acting up. Just goes to show that the equipment doesn’t care how pretty it looks. Suffice to say I would NOT be that cheerful if I were the kid 

My grandpa has an old 268 that I’d like to drag out and get up to speed. It probably works pretty good as is since it was well cared for but hasn’t been used in a very long time. I’d like to have it as a back up baler and think it would be fun to farm with his old stuff. I can buy it from the estate for a whole $300.


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

It's a beautiful day for tire chains. Lol


----------

